# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Использование Ubuntu Linux резко сокращает срок службы жестких дисков

## ALEX(XX)

Ubuntu Linux уже давно пользуется заслуженной популярностью у пользователей ПК и ноутбуков. Но как оказалось, не все дистрибутивы Linux одинаково полезны, особенно для ноутбуков. Сразу несколько пользователей заявили о выходе из строя жестких дисков на ноутбуках под управлением Ubuntu Linux. 

Как оказалось, при работе от батареи, для экономии энергопотребления (и предотвращения потери данных при падении ноутбука) операционная система паркует головки жесткого диска. В установках по умолчанию это происходит до 3 раз в минуту. А учитывая то, что средний жесткий диск выдерживает до 600000 циклов старт/стоп, время его работы сокращается до 138 дней. 

Например, у одного из пользователей, на новом ThinkPad Z60m с 80 Гб диском Hitachi HTS541080G9SA00 за 100 часов показатель старт/стоп достиг значения в 7000. В данный момент найдено временное решение – полное отключение системы расширенного управления питанием (APM), оно позволяет значительно продлить жизнь жестких дисков с вашими данными. 

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Что об этом думают наши линуксоиды?  :Smiley:

----------


## c0med1an

В висте подобная ситуация, там тоже постоянная дефрагментация ЖД и "по умолчанию" включена парковка жесткого диска при простое каждые 20 минут. (В той же ХР это отключено по-умолчанию было, со времен 9х)

Так что в висте ЖД будут сыпаться тоже быстрее чем в той же ХР

----------


## centur

Кстати похоже, недавно поставил висту и обратил внимание что диск стал чаще выходить из спящего режима и громко щелкать. может сразу подскажешь где это отключить или изменить время через которое включается парковка ?

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Что об этом думают наши линуксоиды?


Советую обратить внимание на более серьезные дистрибутивы.

----------


## Макcим

Это какие?

----------


## Xen

Дебиан это дебиан, но все же?

----------


## c0med1an

> Кстати похоже, недавно поставил висту и обратил внимание что диск стал чаще выходить из спящего режима и громко щелкать. может сразу подскажешь где это отключить или изменить время через которое включается парковка ?


В панели управления в настройках электропитания. Запретить жесткому диску отключаться при простое вообще.

----------


## TANUKI

А Мандрива такие чудеса не выделывает?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

В связи с жалобами Linux-пользователей, жесткие диски которых пострадали из-за настроенного по умолчанию поведения в скрипте подсистемы управления питанием ACPI в дистрибутиве Ubuntu Linux, в сети появилась масса публикаций об ошибке #59695, о которой было известно еще более года назад. Проблема заключается в том, что в поставляемом с Ubuntu Linux shell-скрипте /etc/acpi/power.sh при переключении на питание от батарей (актуально для ноутбуков) для всех блочных устройств выполняется команда «hdparm -B 1». В таком режиме жесткий диск лаптопа переходит в спящий режим более 7 тысяч раз за 100 часов. Допустимый же порядок общего числа подобных операций для жесткого диска составляет около 600 тысяч, вследствие чего такая серьезная нагрузка приводит к достаточно скорому выводу устройства из строя (139 дней работы жесткого диска при питании от батареи). В качестве решения этой проблемы предлагается создать shell-скрипт «99-hdd-spin-fix.sh», прописать в него строку «hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda» и скопировать его в каталоги /etc/acpi/suspend.d/, /etc/acpi/resume.d/ и /etc/acpi/start.d/.
Альтернативное решение проблемы — установить и активировать пакет laptop-mode-tools и настроить конфигурационный файл /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf, указав в нем CONTROL_HD_POWERMGMT=1.

uinc.ru

----------


## [500mhz]

не на ноуте правда, но убунту у меня стоит уж с 2005 года периодически обновляясь
РС практически не выключается, работает круглосуточно, может раз в месяц ребучу
глюков пока не заметил

----------


## TANUKI

> В панели управления в настройках электропитания. Запретить жесткому диску отключаться при простое вообще.


Хм... я в своем ноуте нашел только три положения электропитания - высокопроизводиетльный режим, экономный и сбалансированный. В тонких настройках там можно только указать время отключения жестких дисков. Вообще запретить его нельзя. Я выставил по 1 000 000 минут во всех трех режимах  :Smiley:  Все правильно? :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

странно, у меня есть вариант «никогда».

----------


## TANUKI

> странно, у меня есть вариант «никогда».


Да, я протупил, есть там такая штука  :Smiley:

----------


## TANUKI

Кстати, вышла новая версия Убунту - 11. В ней решили эту проблему?  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Какая версия?  :Shocked:

----------


## zerocorporated

> Кстати, вышла новая версия Убунту - 11. В ней решили эту проблему?


 :Shocked:  8.04 Hardy Heron кажись эта последняя...

----------


## TANUKI

Ой, пардон  :Smiley:  Перепутал  :Smiley:  Конечно же имелась в виду SuSE 11.0  :Smiley: 
Кстати, раз уж зашла речь про нее кто-нибудь знает, есть ли в SuSE такая же проблема, как в Ubuntu с дисками?  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Ой, пардон  Перепутал  Конечно же имелась в виду SuSE 11.0 
> Кстати, раз уж зашла речь про нее кто-нибудь знает, есть ли в SuSE такая же проблема, как в Ubuntu с дисками?


За сусе никто ничего не говорил

----------


## Surfer

Сусе замечательный дистрибутив, сам сижу под ним периодически.
А сабж это распиареное третьесортное ***.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> А сабж это распиареное третьесортное ***.


Эт точно

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## TANUKI

> Сусе замечательный дистрибутив, сам сижу под ним периодически.
> А сабж это распиареное третьесортное ***.


А можно аргументы "за" и "против" в противостоянии Суси-Убунту. А то как раз метасюь между двумя этими дистрами - оба симпатичные  :Smiley:

----------


## solongoy

> А можно аргументы "за" и "против" в противостоянии Суси-Убунту. А то как раз метасюь между двумя этими дистрами - оба симпатичные


Да, действительно, хотелось бы услышать серьезные аргументы почему Ubuntu - 3 сорт.

P.S. я не фанат ubuntu, просто мнения неоднозначны и хотелось бы больше компетентных комментариев.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Всё очень просто, если сейчас начнём приводить аргуенты за и против, то получим холивар. Лучше всего поставить сначала один дистр и посмотреть как он работает, а потом поставить второй и сравнить для себя  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

> А можно аргументы "за" и "против" в противостоянии Суси-Убунту. А то как раз метасюь между двумя этими дистрами - оба симпатичные


Suse RPM-based, Ubuntu DEB-based. На практике это значит что пакеты Ubuntu на порядок компактнее, что актуально для медленного интернета. Ubuntu не предоставляет средств тонкой настройки, все сделано за Вас. Лично мне не понравились шрифты, через десять минут ужасно болят глаза.  :Sad:

----------

